# Contact



## Birdfly (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi, just thought i'd share this with you:





Click on picture

She had only a few hours before built an infertile ootheca and as she was a lot lighter decided she might have a flit about. The temps at that time were at 37c but she still needed to loosen her flight muscles a bit, when she flew, some time after the vid, she flew about 6ft mostly in a downwards direction from about 5 ft up.


----------



## Asa (Jun 30, 2007)

I think this should belong in the mantids photo section. What mantid is that?


----------



## Birdfly (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, thats just occured to me :? :lol: 

I can edit it? or would it be better to have it moved? no real place for video is there?

Species is _Idolomantis diabolica_


----------



## Asa (Jun 30, 2007)

Let Rick decide.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 30, 2007)

Its a video i'll leave it here.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 30, 2007)

Cool video! But I must say, is that a peeled bananna on the branch shes on too? lol what in the world?!


----------



## Birdfly (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah the banana is for the fruit fly, i have colonys of them on the floor breeding away, but i hang a few bruised pairs up higher to attract them up and about to different levels and mantid nymphs.


----------



## Asa (Jun 30, 2007)

It's a video? I didn't know!


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 30, 2007)

lol


----------



## Asa (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh... added a click on it in the edit... thought it was just a pretty bad picture...


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 30, 2007)

you can click on the picture to see video its fine.


----------



## colddigger (Jun 30, 2007)

awsome, they're pretty cool looking, first time i saw a picture of one i thought it was altered to look that way...

so the mantis flaps it's wings just like a wasp does huh? i should probably take that into consideration for house the adults...


----------



## swoosh (Jul 1, 2007)

Cool!!  

_Idolomantis diabolica_ always do that kind of stance?

Thanks


----------



## Asa (Jul 1, 2007)

> awsome, they're pretty cool looking, first time i saw a picture of one i thought it was altered to look that way...so the mantis flaps it's wings just like a wasp does huh? i should probably take that into consideration for house the adults...


You really don't expect them to flap their wings like that, huh? It surprised me when I first got them.


----------

